# Torque on a receptacle screw?



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Here is one from Sears, but others make them.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...s&cName=Mechanics+Tools&sName=Torque+Wrenches


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

jbfan said:


> Here is one from Sears, but others make them.
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...s&cName=Mechanics+Tools&sName=Torque+Wrenches


Wow that is pricey $$$.

Considering a regular "automotive" type of torque wrench is less than $20.
Jamie


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sure is. I thought the $80 for a general purpose torque wrench was high.
Well, to be sure, I'm not going to spend $150 on the tool just to spare the occasional inconvenience of stripping out small screws/nuts.
I think I'm just going to have to stop eating so much spinach:laughing:

The receptacle I was installing was the commercial/residential model. I doubt that I would have had the same problem with the industrial.
In any case, I could not find a torqing spec for it. I've read here about proper torque on large lugs, like the main breaker, but never for a receptacle.

FW


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is a Leviton hospital grade outlet which says "Designed torque capability of +20 inch pounds."

(Page 4)
http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibcG...=nhHgZe.RzrILKa7VW-tgNQ&label=IBE&appName=IBE


And I would assume 12 inch pounds = 1 foot pound?


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Maybe it comes with practice but I have never really had an issue with it before.

My favorite way to do plugs, especially if i have alot to do is to set the clutch on my drill around 3 and 4. Then i just give it on the trigger and when the clutch kicks in the screw is plenty tight.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.engineersedge.com/torque_table_sae.htm


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

The correct torque is about 1/4 turn past where the screw contacts the wire against the back plate. As far as I'm concerned, there really is no reason to have a torque screwdriver for devices. Breakers maybe... but not devices.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

I've always thought it silly to have a torque value for outlet screws, however since reading this topic, I do see a use for it and that is "King Kong men" (one of which I work with sometimes) who tighten things TOO tight to the point the screw strips or breaks.

I was doing some axle work with this guy recently and handed him a torque wrench set to 90 ft. lbs. I said tighten until it clicks. It clicked right away and he looked bewildered - said "Shouldn't it be tighter than that?"
I said "NO!"


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

KE2KB said:


> Sure is. I thought the $80 for a general purpose torque wrench was high.
> Well, to be sure, I'm not going to spend $150 on the tool just to spare the occasional inconvenience of stripping out small screws/nuts.
> I think I'm just going to have to stop eating so much spinach:laughing:
> 
> ...


I use a regular #1 square drive to tighten outlet and have never broke one or had the wires feel loose. But I always but the "expensive" outlets.

Jamie


----------



## oregondiy (Oct 24, 2008)

jamiedolan said:


> Wow that is pricey $$$.
> 
> Considering a regular "automotive" type of torque wrench is less than $20.
> Jamie


 
Wow a $20 torque wrench, I wouldn't trust that, considering my regular automotive type torque wrench cost over $400, could have even been $500, I try not to think about it


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

jamiedolan said:


> I use a regular #1 square drive to tighten outlet and have never broke one or had the wires feel loose. But I always but the "expensive" outlets.
> 
> Jamie


That's what I was using. Problem is I could not see the wiring clamp inside the receptacle.
I'm just going to side-wire from now on. Never had a problem with them.

FW


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

KE2KB said:


> That's what I was using. Problem is I could not see the wiring clamp inside the receptacle.
> I'm just going to side-wire from now on. Never had a problem with them.
> 
> FW


So it was one of the hidden type of clamps like you see on many of the GFCI outlets?

The P&S outlets that I really like the clamps on are exposed on the side, just like a regular side wire screw, but it has a clamp on it. Unlike the clamps on many GFCI's which I would sometimes rate as having an "average" hold on the wire, these really "clamp-down" the way a breaker does.

Hard to beat using the regular side wire outlets for a secure hold(just more work), I use my small long nose Kliens to wrap the wire tight around the screw, then if it is a smidgen long, I snip the end of it off after it is warped around the screw, with a sharp snips.

Jamie


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

jamiedolan said:


> So it was one of the hidden type of clamps like you see on many of the GFCI outlets?
> 
> The P&S outlets that I really like the clamps on are exposed on the side, just like a regular side wire screw, but it has a clamp on it. Unlike the clamps on many GFCI's which I would sometimes rate as having an "average" hold on the wire, these really "clamp-down" the way a breaker does.
> 
> ...


That's what I like to do with side wired. I don't have the correct snips though. Mine are very dull, and do not have a small enough nose to get to the wire at the screw. They're on my next "Klein tool to buy" list<g>

FW


----------

